# Onkyo TX-SR607 HDMI failure



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I own an Onkyo TX-SR607 that intermittently would not display the setup screen.
I could get it back by doing a factory reset until recently when nothing would get it to show.
I had been meaning to get it repaired earlier in the year until health issues became a higher priority. 

I made some changes to my system last weekend and again the setup menu would not display. 
No problems I thought! I will get it fixed under warranty. 

Upon checking the warranty card I realised it had expired by several weeks. Oh well, lets call them anyway, I thought.

Not only did they agree to fix it "out of warranty" but I had the unit back in 3 days. :T

I thanked the repairer profusely. :sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> I own an Onkyo TX-SR607 that intermittently would not display the setup screen.
> I could get it back by doing a factory reset until recently when nothing would get it to show.
> I had been meaning to get it repaired earlier in the year until health issues became a higher priority.
> 
> ...


Hello,
That is wonderful news. 3 days is an amazingly quick turnaround. The good news is that the replacement x07 HDMI Boards is actually redesigned. It uses the changes Onkyo made for the x08 Series which has had less HDMI issues. Unless the Repair Shop is just replacing the affected Capacitors which is a common practice that is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is wonderful news. 3 days is an amazingly quick turnaround. The good news is that the replacement x07 HDMI Boards is actually redesigned. It uses the changes Onkyo made for the x08 Series which has had less HDMI issues. Unless the Repair Shop is just replacing the affected Capacitors which is a common practice that is.
> Cheers,
> JJ


You can see the new board through the cooling holes at the top. The old board was solder side up, the new one is component side up.

Hopefully It will provide many more years of entertainment.

Cheers,Bill.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't believe my Onkyo is still under warranty...I have a 608 and starting to see intermittent problems with the HDMI. Where can they be repaired? What's an approximate cost of the repair?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MarAgt said:


> I don't believe my Onkyo is still under warranty...I have a 608 and starting to see intermittent problems with the HDMI. Where can they be repaired? What's an approximate cost of the repair?


The cost of repair is predicated on whether the HDMI Board can be fixed by simply replacing a few approximately $2.00 Capacitors or if it needs a new HDMI Board. If it needs a new board, it is not cost effective to fix it.
Just go to this link and enter your Zip Code for the closest Authorized Service Center:http://onkyousa.com/locator.cfm?Source=hdrmenu
You might be under warranty if it is not a B-Stock AVR as Onkyo has a 2 Year Manufacturers Warranty and the x08 is just now 2 Model Series old.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> The cost of repair is predicated on whether the HDMI Board can be fixed by simply replacing a few approximately $2.00 Capacitors or if it needs a new HDMI Board. If it needs a new board, it is not cost effective to fix it.
> Just go to this link and enter your Zip Code for the closest Authorized Service Center:http://onkyousa.com/locator.cfm?Source=hdrmenu
> You might be under warranty if it is not a B-Stock AVR as Onkyo has a 2 Year Manufacturers Warranty and the x08 is just now 2 Model Series old.


Sweet, just found the receipt, purchased 11/11/2010. Still under two years. 

Thanks for the info Jack!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad to be of help. That is great news indeed. You never know, you might end up with a TX-NR609 or 616. Both of these would represent a huge upgrade as the 609 was the first 600 Series to be THX Select2 Plus Certified which meant the Amplifier Stage is upgraded to meet the certification. In addition, both are Networked and you get more power and THX Post Processing, and HDMI 1.4. Regardless, it is wonderful news that has the potential to be even better news.
Cheers,
J


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Great info, thanks again


----------

